# Changer l'aspect de dossiers



## jf420 (28 Juin 2009)

Bonjour à tous, 
je suis nouveau sur MAC et j'aimerais savoir s'il y a une manière simple de changer l'aspect d'un dossier. 







je sais qu'il est possible de mettre une couleur.. comme dans l'image plus haut, mais peut-on les différencier vraiment?

Merci!

Direct le forum "Customisation"&#8230;


----------



## wath68 (28 Juin 2009)

Hello.

Tu peux jeter un coup d'oeil ICI, tout est expliqué.
Suivre la méthode "2.0 Applications".

Ensuite il suffit juste de trouver de jolies icônes, et tu arriveras, entre autres, à ça :


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2009)

Je suis si fatigué :sleep:, vous connaissez pas la recherche


----------



## minimoi95130 (5 Juillet 2009)

Dit moi wath68, ça serai possible que tu me donne le lien du site ou tu as télécharger tes icones, ou si tu peux me les envoier pleas


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2009)

Voilà.


----------



## wath68 (5 Juillet 2009)

... vraiment pas mal pour un premier message 

Merci Corentin, j'avais la flemme de chercher le lien.


----------

